

Ask HN: Interested in learning Graphics Design. - ashitvora

I am very much interested in learning graphics design like Colors Selection, Textures, Typography, Shapes etc.<p>I'm an engineer by profession but keenly interested in learning graphics design (not just for web designing but Design in general).<p>Can you suggest me some good blogs to follow.<p>If you know some great artists and have their twitter ID, that's fine too.<p>Thanks a lot :)
======
kingsidharth
Hmm... much like coding experience, design starts with doing. So grab a paper
pen and make something. make a brochure, poster whatever. (Paper is to throw
ideas together and give them structure)

Now recreate it in Gimp or Photoshop or whatever software you feel easy with.

just keep making stuff, keep getting feedback from designers and all.

The best way to learn is - see the work, see how things are working in it and
do something.

Following blogs comes much later - when you are following thoughts of industry
leaders.

Get started already!

~~~
ashitvora
sure, this will help me learn how to design but I want to learn how to
implement that design.

what to use to implement that design.

~~~
kingsidharth
Nope, that will teach you "why" and "what" to design and will teach you the
most important thing ""HOW NOT TO DESIGN""

Take a demo project and implement your learnings. Not really sure what you
mean by implement :/

